# Do you want to change the Device Hostname in CM9. (Wifi Fix)



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Warning, make a safety copy of your build.prop and save it somewhere on your sd card just in case you screw something up.

One of the frustrating issues with CM9 for those having wifi connection issues was the lack of a way to change the device hostname to something less than 16 characters which many have said helped with certain routers that did not like the really long hostname that CM7 and CM9 come with. Well........

I found a fix for that. LIke I said, one wants to change the hostname to something less than 16 characters. I renamed mine to TouchPad2, since I have two 32 gig pads. All one has to do is use a text editor to add the following line to the build.prop file found in the system folder:

net.hostname=

After the = sign type in whatever name you want your device hostname to be and save the file. Reboot your TP. I have not found anywhere in the CM settings that one can look to see the device hostname changed. Check your router page that shows all device names connect to it.

I added this line after the last line in the build.prop. My router now reports TouchPad2 connected as a wireless device.

Credit for this goes to the CyanogenMod team. I just found it on an obsure page maintained by them.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Just curious , did this work for you?


----------



## Dubi (Jan 19, 2012)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1462320

there you go


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Dubi said:


> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1462320
> 
> there you go


That's just changing it in the code, doesn't help all the folks who need a fix. And the guy didn't even post what he did.


----------



## Dubi (Jan 19, 2012)

nevertells said:


> That's just changing it in the code, doesn't help all the folks who need a fix. And the guy didn't even post what he did.


?? What you mean chainging in the code??









It's as simple as open the terminal app and run


```
<br />
su -c "setprop net.hostname touchpad"<br />
```
to me that's a lot easier than editing the built.prop


----------



## Varemenos (Aug 23, 2011)

Warnings go in the top part of the post not in bottom, people read the instructions line by line.
Also dont forget to mention mounting the /system as rw.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Dubi said:


> ?? What you mean chainging in the code??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That doesn't stick. Once you reboot, you have to do it again.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Varemenos said:


> Warnings go in the top part of the post not in bottom, people read the instructions line by line.
> Also dont forget to mention mounting the /system as rw.


There ya go.


----------

